# Sanicula Mineral Springs Deco Bottle



## jskirk (Apr 16, 2011)

I picked this one up today, I Thought it was a nice looking deco bottle, it this a common one , I havent seen it before,  It is an Ownens Illinois bottle dated 1949    Thanks  Jay


----------



## jskirk (Apr 16, 2011)

Pic


----------



## jskirk (Apr 16, 2011)

pic


----------



## jskirk (Apr 16, 2011)

Does anyone collect the Ottowa Bottles?,  are these common, Jay


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 16, 2011)

At first look I was thinking Ottawa Canada but now I see It's Illinois. I still can't say but there's a ton of info and for that reason I'll guess not to rare. A google book was from 1885 so it's a ling time business.
 This is interesting to your 1949 date. "At one time in history, a "Taste of Ottawa" was  bottled and sold far and wide. A mineral springs that sprouted at Allen  Park produced water bottled under the name Sanicula Mineral Springs and  valued for its medicinal virtues. A five-gallon container sold for 98  cents. When the Starved Rock Dam was created in the 1930s, the spring  was flooded and made unsafe to drink, so it was sealed beneath a  seawall." From


----------

